# Can someone make me a banner in Photoshop please?



## MA01 (Jun 24, 2009)

Dartanion said:


> I have a couple of pictures in mind that I like. I like darker colors (No pinks or lime greens) Nothing huge, just a nice 600X300 banner. I would like it to have "Dartanion" Written somewhere on the banner in some fancy script.
> thnx a ton! If you want me to post the pics here just let me know!


Sure, I would like to try. Please post the pictures here. 

~MA01


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

Post pics  I'll give it a try too! I love messing with banners in photoshop!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

You don't have to use all the pics these are just a couple of my faves  If I can be picky I would like the 'new' 09 buckle in the banner and his one APHA looking pic! thnx so much you two!! 















(I know this isn't the best pic but I just got some new show pics I am going to go through  so I might post some more for you two to work with !)


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Heres my go, let me know if you want me to change anything!


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

ChingazMyBoy said:


> Heres my go, let me know if you want me to change anything!


that actually looks really cool! thank you!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## JazzTash (Jul 6, 2009)

this is my banner


----------



## Barrelracer Up (May 22, 2009)

JazzTash said:


> this is my banner


Very nice!!


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Here is my attempt


----------



## Dartanion (Dec 8, 2008)

masatisan said:


> Here is my attempt


That looks really cool!! I love it. Sorry it took me so long to get back. I've been a busy bee.


----------

